# First deer 4 my oldest daughter !!!



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

sorry it took so long to post, have been busy catching up ,. lol. my 9 year old daughter brianna decided to start hunting this year . she decided after one her friends harvested a deer during the youth season that she would like to give it a try . she has ben hooting clays and targets with me all year , and quite good at i must say . instead of using her 410 she decided on her own she wanted to used dear old dads muzzleloader . we used 70 grains of tripple 7 powder and she was putting bullets darn near touching each other at 50 . we left it at 2 inches hi . ne ways opening day in washington county was bad , pouring down rain and cold , but my lil girl still wanted to hunt so we did . we seen nothing and i figured she was done , but after lunch she says dad get ready lets go. we hunted the rest of the day seeing a few deer but not in range . come tuesday i spoted a buck on the run , i got it to stop across the holler on the flat (120yards ), she got steady and made the shot . she hit it in the spine and down the hill it rolled . she hoped and hollered so much all the does turned and ran away , i didnt even notice them until she did . ive never ben so excited in my life ! after the long drag uphill we went to tag it in . she made sure every1 at the check in station seen her deer , i only wish i had a video camera . this is my new most memorable hunt. i hope everyone gets to exspirience the what i did . will post pic as soon as i get it uploaded


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Great story & hunt, the pic says it all. Congratultions to her.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome!!

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations Young Lady...Dad looks like you have a hunting partner for the rest of your life....Nice first deer....JIM....:!......


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Congrat's to the new hunter ! ! ! and congrat's to the proud pop's ! ! ! !


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

congats to both of you on what will likely become a tradition!!! wish my daughter(now 19) would have wanted to hunt(she does fish) but she said she would want to "release" her deer!!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Great story, congrats to your daughter! Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Brianna, on the first and a nice looking buck at that. Hope there are many more. Did dad's mzldr kick too much? Probably didn't even notice. Player, hope the couch & love seat worked out. Thanks. Nice meeting you, always have deer stories.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

AWESOME first deer Congrats to Brianna and You !!! It will be a moment that she will NEVER forget !!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet congrats on her first deer and buck!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> wish my daughter(now 19) would have wanted to hunt(she does fish) but she said she would want to "release" her deer!!


 Wave warrior, too funny!

Player, that's awesome! Congrats to your daughter. And a big thanks for taking the time to teach her right.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Priceless moments of life! Congratulations!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

congrats to the little lady on her first buck and a good one at that


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome! Better then my first deer!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

thank you everyone . i am a proud pop and she is daddys huntn buddy . and like i said she shoot thge muzzle loader until she got comfy with it and she says her 410 kicks harder than it . she shoot aprox 7-10 times getn it sighted in . she wanted to shoot more but i had to go buy more power belt platnums , lol , i only wish more people could exsperience what i did that day, and header ty for the couches the wife dont like the color but she seems to fall asleep on them alot ,lol, good lick this weekend everyone .


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice first deer Congrates


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to both you and your daughter. Great first buck!


----------



## Endlich446 (Dec 7, 2009)

congrats, nice looking deer. way bigger then my first one. i hope my daughter will want 2 hunt when she gets old enough.


----------

